# More questions: Substrate



## TheBBB (Apr 13, 2009)

I am currently researching and planning my first FW tank build. I have established the enclosure for sure (Biocube29) and I think it will primarily be a tank full of various tetras. Mostly brightly colored. 

In order to enjoy these bright colors, I've decided to try and go "dark" on the substrate. Just need some input from you guys that know these substrates better than me. 

At first I think the tank will start as non-planted until I feel comfortable dealing with 2 kinds of pets, fish AND plants. Plastic/artificial decorations to start. But I plan to switch to real plants later. 

Could I go ahead and use Eco-Complete (75% black, 25% red) eventhough I won't be using it's planting benefits? Or would I need to use something else and change to the Eco-Complete when I decide to go with real plants?

If Eco-Complete won't work, anyone know of a suitable substitute with the same size/shape parameters of the Eco-Complete?

Thanks for the help.

:fish-new::fish-new:


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

The ecocomplete sounds good not a problem at all but I suggest starting with a few plants like elodea or hornwort rather than plastic as it's easy to grow and will help stabilise the tank


----------

